# Just got voted in



## bhatt9 (Apr 23, 2013)

I just got voted on ad accepted last Saturday now I am just waiting on my initiation date.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bupton52 (Apr 23, 2013)

bhatt9 said:


> I just got voted on ad accepted last Saturday now I am just waiting on my initiation date.
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Congrats!


----------



## DJGurkins (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratulations Brother 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bro jimmie (Apr 23, 2013)

*Good luck*

Good luck


----------



## 32nd is the goal (Apr 23, 2013)

Congrats your window has just opened!!!!!!

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bhatt9 (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you all I'm very excited to see what in store for me 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Alston Lourens (Apr 24, 2013)

Congrats bro.... Please ask your sponsor if you should be involved in forums like this.... You will soon learn an important word and a way to wear your Apron.... The conversations here may be above your degree and lead to confusion for you... Much love to you bro


JW Alston Lourens, Adrian C. Richardson Lodge #3, St. Maarten, Dutch Caribbean


----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 24, 2013)

Remember brother to hold off untill you have been raised to the sublime before flaunting your affiliation


----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 24, 2013)

When did you petition for membership ? And from where do you hail?


----------



## bigj2k (Apr 24, 2013)

Good point bro Lourens. It would be best for the young brother to indeed communicate with his sponsor.


Julian Lake
Senior Warden
Adrian C. Richardson lodge #3
Sint Maarten, Dutch West Indies


----------



## Celidonious (Apr 25, 2013)

Congrats but as the others say ask.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## nicky_c (Apr 25, 2013)

I too am a candidate and will receive my 1st Degree May 2nd. Any particular advice gentlemen?


----------



## BrianMDowns (Apr 25, 2013)

Study hard and enjoy the journey gentlemen!  And congratulations!!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Widow's Son (Apr 25, 2013)

Enjoy it and incorporate your learning s into your daily life. In my first meeting a older brother who had just received his 50 year pin told me that you only get what you put into it. Let me pass on this wisdom to you. Congrats!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## AdQuadratum (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## 32nd is the goal (Apr 26, 2013)

Learn all that you need to know from your brothers of your lodge.  Then ask around "cautious"

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Apr 30, 2013)

Congrats, Young Brother..........But, I'd echo the sentiments of my Brethren above.......We would definitely enjoy your fellowship, but would strongly advise you AT THIS POINT in your journey to only speak with the Brethren in the Lodge which you have petitioned............you will learn WHY later............It's not for us to give you anything but congratulations at this point...........at another point in your journey, we will be able to converse with you a little more....................KEEP AN OBSERVANT EYE, AN ATTENTIVE EAR, AND AN HUMBLE DISPOSITION............BRO JONES


----------



## levonwri (May 5, 2013)

Congratulations brothers and I wish you well on your travels, but I have to agree with my other brothers for now until you are a Master Mason only, have conversation with the lodge that you all  have petition.
 JW BRO .WRIGHT
DELTONA LODGE # 756
PHA, DELTONA ,FL.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

